# Summer Meet and Greet



## LA Copper

I haven't seen a Meet and Greet advertised for quite some time now. I'm gonna be back home for vacation in August for a few weeks so I was just wondering if anyone was interested in having one. Maybe we could get to know some of our new members and say hi to some of our older ones. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## ShmitDiesel

Never been to one before, seems like a good time to start. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88

Ive always wanted to attend one. I know having one in Boston isn't that realistic, but I'm willing to try to make it to wherever it gets planned this time around. I haven't been as active as I was a few years ago since some people have left but have always (and still do) find this to be a great and informative LE forum, as well as a place to get some laughs on tough days.


----------



## pahapoika

LA Copper said:


> I haven't seen a Meet and Greet advertised for quite some time now. I'm gonna be back home for vacation in August for a few weeks so I was just wondering if anyone was interested in having one. Maybe we could get to know some of our new members and say hi to some of our older ones.
> 
> Anyone interested?


Was wondering when you were coming back to visit 
Being "semi-retired" should mean getting to any date you guys set for the next M&G

P,S. Know you like to "hit the links". Would a day out on the golf course be too ambitious for a M&G ?


----------



## mpd61

Sounds like fun...........I planned to, but never made one yet cuz every time I got halfway there, the PTSD kicked in and I was afraid I would embarrass myself by molesting my buddy Kilvinsky in front of everyone.

But I'm willing to try again!


----------



## kwflatbed

Long overdue it would be nice to see old friends and meet new ones in person.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I am finally back in New England and can hopefully make the next one!


----------



## visible25

I'm no LEO but I will be back from training in August so depending on the date, I'd love to attend.. got lots to pick all your brains about


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> I'm no LEO but I will be back from training in August so depending on the date, I'd love to attend.. got lots to pick all your brains about


Sounds good.


----------



## LA Copper

PBC FL Cop said:


> I am finally back in New England and can hopefully make the next one!


Good, glad to hear it Chief. Maybe we can finally meet and talk "cop stuff."


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LA Copper said:


> Good, glad to hear it Chief. Maybe we can finally meet and talk "cop stuff."


If you make it, I'll drag my ass from the freedom in NH to whatever location in the people's republic you'll be enjoying frosty beverages.


----------



## Sgt Jack

I'd be up for it. Get to have some beers and get know some folks for real would be good.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

I've got two family weddings in August (thankfully one is one the same day as that train wreck known as the caribbean festival) but would certainly be interested. Last one was just me and Mike LOL!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

LA Copper said:


> Good, glad to hear it Chief. Maybe we can finally meet and talk "cop stuff."


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I suggest name tags. Screen Name/Real Name. It can get SOOOOO confusing!


----------



## LA Copper

Kilvinsky said:


> I suggest name tags. Screen Name/Real Name. It can get SOOOOO confusing!


I see your point, I'm always wondering who's who, especially if a lot of new folks are there.


----------



## pahapoika

Kilvinsky said:


> I suggest name tags. Screen Name/Real Name. It can get SOOOOO confusing!


Forgot who it was, but one of the Troopers did a nice job pointing out "who's who" the last time i went. 

Wish Delta would show up. Always enjoyed his no BS outlook.


----------



## visible25

Let's just make tags that say 'boot' and 'salty'- should make it pretty easy to establish who's who!


----------



## JD02124

I say its done at the Eire Pub in Dorchester so I can walk there.


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> I say its done at the Eire Pub in Dorchester so I can walk there.


Can you still park behind Oscos ? Not a lot of parking in Neponset.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Can you still park behind Oscos ? Not a lot of parking in Neponset.


Its now a Boston Sports Club&#8230;sooo no haha.


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Forgot who it was, but one of the Troopers did a nice job pointing out "who's who" the last time i went.
> 
> Troopers seem to know "who's who" just so they can screw them over later. It's the nature of the game.
> 
> KIDDING!
> 
> Wish Delta would show up. Always enjoyed his no BS outlook.





JD02124 said:


> I say its done at the Eire Pub in Dorchester so I can walk there.


Lazy dick. You can't come.


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> Its now a Boston Sports Club&#8230;sooo no haha.


Rats !

Guess it's been awhile since i've been through there.

They still got Ronnie's picture on the wall at the Erie ?


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Rats !
> 
> Guess it's been awhile since i've been through there.
> 
> They still got Ronnie's picture on the wall at the Erie ?


The last time I was in there yes.


----------



## JD02124

Kilvinsky said:


> Lazy dick. You can't come.


It was worth a try!


----------



## mpd61

JD02124 said:


> I say its done at the Eire Pub in Dorchester so I can walk there.


Yeah, You'll be the Assmunch who doesn't carry...........


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Do a survey as to where anyone attending is coming from, then chose a centralized location.


----------



## LA Copper

ShmitDiesel said:


> I'm in, I hear they have some good corn.


And college football


----------



## LA Copper

PBC FL Cop said:


> Do a survey as to where anyone attending is coming from, then chose a centralized location.


I'm on the South Shore.


----------



## kwflatbed

The one we had at the Cathy Center in Weymouth was a good turnout and a great time.


----------



## JD02124

The choices in Quincy are almost endless.

Google:


----------



## LA Copper

Wherever we go, someplace easily accessible to the highway for the folks who have to drive a ways would be good.


----------



## Goose

LA Copper said:


> Wherever we go, someplace easily accessible to the highway for the folks who have to drive a ways would be good.


Nebraska has a lot of highways.


----------



## JD02124

mtc said:


> With parking !


The Fours, Alba, S6, The Stadium and The Half Door all have two parking lots right next to each other.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The Worcester area is central, highways etc...any thoughts?


----------



## pahapoika

kwflatbed said:


> The one we had at the Cathy Center in Weymouth was a good turnout and a great time.


I like that spot too but if people want to have a more central location Worcester is fine by me..
Would give our friends from Vermont a straight shot down 91


----------



## visible25

JJ's on route 9 in Shrewsbury, Tavern in the Square Northborough, anything on Canal St in Worcester, Funky Murphy's in Worcester, Loft 266 in Worcester


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> I like that spot too but if people want to have a more central location Worcester is fine by me..
> Would give our friends from Vermont a straight shot down 91


Wanna ride together?


----------



## pahapoika

LA Copper said:


> Wanna ride together?


Absolutely !


----------



## pahapoika

"Bump"

If there's anyone else from the south shore area that wants to ride with LA Copper and myself i will even play "designated driver"


----------



## visible25

Are we going to pick a date or just pat ourselves on the backs for all this talk that's been done?


----------



## kwflatbed

LA What dates are you going to be here in Aug. ??


----------



## LA Copper

The 8th through the 30th


----------



## kwflatbed

OK that's a start for picking a date, Thur. - Sun. good for me.


----------



## visible25

Weekend, weekday? What would everyone prefer?


----------



## LA Copper

I'm on vacation so whatever works for everyone else.


----------



## pahapoika

I'm good for any day. If people need something during the week that's fine by me.

Thursday ?


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> I'm good for any day. If people need something during the week that's fine by me.
> 
> Thursday ?


The earlier in the month the better I say


----------



## LGriffin

Goose said:


> Now that the thread is off to a good start, I'll be the party pooper and say the last time I tried to get one together everyone bailed on me but that was 2 years ago.


It's not personal. You smell like weed now and you don't even try to cover it up with clove cigarettes. I'm sorry to break it to you like this but you brought it up and I'm still a little bent that you bailed on our Smith College dream job.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I'm off weekends


----------



## pahapoika

Okay, i'm good for saturday. So far it would be KW, LA, PBC, Viz and myself, but don't tell Goose


----------



## ShmitDiesel

I'm good for whenever 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> Okay, i'm good for saturday. So far it would be KW, LA, PBC, Viz and myself, but don't tell Goose


Screw you all, I was going to drive to Nebraska!


----------



## kwflatbed

Sat. dates 13, 20, 27, I would think that the 13th would be good choice.
Location is the hard one, we are always welcome at Owen;s Southboro but I understand it is no longer there.
moved to Westboro maybe someone can chime in on that. GOOSE ??
They also have a location in Brockton.
Owen O'Leary's Restaurant & Pub - Southboro, Brockton/Easton & Westoborough MA

We had a good time in Weymouth.

Post your other choices. but try to make sure that your choice is OK with having our crew in their place first.


----------



## visible25

The 13th sounds great! 

I'm good with anywhere I posted earlier with the addition of Willikers in Shrewsbury. But my first choice would be JJ's. 

As for making sure they're okay with it, should we wait till we have a more sizeable and solid number?


----------



## kwflatbed

visible25 said:


> The 13th sounds great!
> 
> I'm good with anywhere I posted earlier with the addition of Willikers in Shrewsbury. But my first choice would be JJ's.
> a
> As for making sure they're okay with it, should we wait till we have a more sizeable and solid number?


To finalize it yes. To see if they are OK with our crew first on a Sat, night just takes a phone call.


----------



## pahapoika

kwflatbed said:


> Sat. dates 13, 20, 27, I would think that the 13th would be good choice.
> Location is the hard one, we are always welcome at Owen;s Southboro but I understand it is no longer there.
> moved to Westboro maybe someone can chime in on that. GOOSE ??
> They also have a location in Brockton.
> Owen O'Leary's Restaurant & Pub - Southboro, Brockton/Easton & Westoborough MA
> 
> We had a good time in Weymouth.
> 
> Post your other choices. but try to make sure that your choice is OK with having our crew in their place first.


Kowloon's in Saugus ?
fistfighting optional in the parking lot 

But seriously a central location is a good idea for all our friends living out in the boonies


----------



## Sgt Jack

pahapoika said:


> Kowloon's in Saugus ?
> fistfighting optional in the parking lot


Even though it's long gone I still think "The Palace" holds the record for parking lot brawls. 

I'm generally off Wed and Thursday (heaven forbid my dept have some form of rotating days off ) but any day will work as long as I have some lead time to put in for a vac day.


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> But seriously a central location is a good idea for all our friends living out in the boonies


Hey we like the boonies just fine


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> Hey we like the boonies just fine


I like to live in the boonies and work in the big city.


----------



## LA Copper

Sgt Jack said:


> I'm generally off Wed and Thursday (heaven forbid my dept have some form of rotating days off ) but any day will work as long as I have some lead time to put in for a vac day.


You can have the rotating days off thing. On my department we get to pick our days off each month. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## JD02124

Have a wedding August 13th for those who care if I go or not.


----------



## pahapoika

August 20th ?


----------



## LA Copper

JD02124 said:


> Have a wedding August 13th for those who care if I go or not.


Yours?


----------



## JD02124

LA Copper said:


> Yours?


Fortunately not!


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> Fortunately not!


Took me forever , but sooner or later they'll get you


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> August 20th ?


Damn. Back at school by then


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm glad you all are working so hard on this. Since most of us have rotating days off and since there is always vacation/personal/sick time and then there are those who have retired, JUST PICK A DAMN DATE!


----------



## HistoryHound

Not that I'll be able to go no matter what you pick, but let me put in my 2 cents. No matter what you do, no matter how hard you try, it is impossible to make everyone happy. So to be fair, just do your best to make everyone equally unhappy.


----------



## LA Copper

At least the potential dates are far enough out that hopefully some of our folks can plan for the day off.

Or, maybe we can have two. The second for the folks who want to attend both and for the folks who couldn't make the first. Whatever works.


----------



## visible25

HistoryHound said:


> So to be fair, just do your best to make everyone equally unhappy.


MMCGA- Make MassCops Great Again


----------



## LA Copper

It would take a while to explain and would be difficult to do so here. Hopefully you'll be at the Meet and Greet and we could do it there.

Lots of folks actually like working the weekends (myself included) because it's busier and a lot of the "good stuff" happens. Plus there's less traffic driving to and from. I like having weekdays off because the golf course, the movie theater, the mall, etc, are less crowded. The vast majority of detectives and admin folks already have weekends off so it's not an issue for them. It really only affects the folks in Patrol.

I knew all about the usual 4 and 2 back there when I was trying to get on there. And as everyone does, I accepted it. But when I came out here and found we could pick what we wanted for days off, I remember saying to myself, "Where do I sign!"


----------



## Kilvinsky

I opt for August the 32nd from 2500 hours to 3200 hours at a location located in the Carpathian Mountains!


----------



## pahapoika

August 18th during the Lunar Eclipse


----------



## LA Copper

Anyone have a semi-centrally located backyard they want to share? Might be easier than trying to find a restaurant where we have to yell over the music to be heard.

If we ever have a Meet and Greet out here on the west coast, I'd be happy to use mine.


----------



## visible25

LA Copper said:


> Anyone have a semi-centrally located backyard they want to share? Might be easier than trying to find a restaurant where we have to yell over the music to be heard.
> 
> If we ever have a Meet and Greet out here on the west coast, I'd be happy to use mine.


Talk about a (good) wrench being thrown into the mix!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

My house in VT plenty of room!!


----------



## Goose

woodyd said:


> What about a Buffalo Wild Wings? Usually good food a nice atmosphere. There's one in Burlington with ample parking. There's also one near Worcester that's more centrally located.


Fuck them; they are blatantly anti-second amendment. Short memory?


----------



## LA Copper

PBC FL Cop said:


> My house in VT plenty of room!!


Maybe a visit should be in order either way. I'd like to take the ride. About how far is it from Boston proper?


----------



## JD02124

Goose said:


> Fuck them; they are blatantly anti-second amendment. Short memory?


Funny you say that I went with a friend of mine to one and he left his ID at home and used his LTC as ID for a beer. Ha!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

LA Copper said:


> Maybe a visit should be in order either way. I'd like to take the ride. About how far is it from Boston proper?


2.5 hrs. Nice ride through the country side!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Goose said:


> I guess Nebraska is out of the question then?


Sounds good.
Slowdown


----------



## Kilvinsky

Wollaston Beach, 9 pm. Bring a cooler of soft drinks for the Troopers* on patrol and we'll take it from there.

*If any former METS are around , we'll be all set for the MONTH. Man, they were great guys.


----------



## LA Copper

So, have we decided where and when yet? Does anyone want to volunteer their backyard?


----------



## pahapoika

Abington Ale House ?


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Pub 99 in Worcester?


----------



## kwflatbed

I think first we need to know how many are interested in going, I think we settled on Aug. 13 for the date.
I'm in.
I added a poll at the top of the page.


----------



## mpd61

woodyd said:


> but I've occasionally gone to *BWW* out of state to catch a local game- not any more.


Damn! I thought you said* BBW's*.....I was getting all excited! anyway I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'M IN.....as of this moment. Shit happens, but I'm looking to avoid missing it. If we do anywhere past Worcester, I should simply get a hotel or sleep in my car or under it.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Kilvinsky said:


> I'M IN.....as of this moment. Shit happens, but I'm looking to avoid missing it. If we do anywhere past Worcester, I should simply get a hotel or sleep in my car or under it.


Worcester it is then!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Worcester is only a 2 hr drive for me!!!


----------



## j809

Where in Worcester ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

Pub 99 ?


----------



## LA Copper

I'm not familiar with Worcester but can it be someplace where we don't have to yell to hear each other.

Just curious, is there someplace in a smaller town around Worcester?


----------



## pahapoika

Auburn or Holden maybe ?

and 2nd on a place we can hear each other


----------



## Sgt Jack

Worcester area is fine by me, just need a time and place.


----------



## Goose

There is a place called Funky Murphy's right near Nebraska Street in Worcester. Never been there but it can be close to Nebraska.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

That's Shrewsbury st. That's not a bad idea... Plenty of room there, plus we can monopolize the bar in the rear if there's enough.


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's Shrewsbury st. That's not a bad idea... Plenty of room there, plus we can monopolize the bar in the rear if there's enough.


Yes, I get my way after all!!!


----------



## Sgt Jack

Just checked out their webpage. Looks like a cool place! Also according to google maps there's a Holiday Inn Express that's not too far from there either for those of us who don't want to drive home after.


----------



## Kilvinsky

We used to do very well at OWEN O'LEARY'S in Southborough, but I'm gamey.....er GAME for anywhere that's, yes, showing age here, A BIT QUIETER than some places.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Sgt Jack said:


> Just checked out their webpage. Looks like a cool place! Also according to google maps there's a Holiday Inn Express that's not too far from there either for those of us who don't want to drive home after.


Front Desk Clerk: "So, there's 10 (or more) of you and you're all a tad tipsy, but you're all somehow connected to law enforcement and you want rooms. Ah, I've read about stuff like this. Can I call my manager at home and get her approval?"


----------



## pahapoika

10 so far.
looks like it's going to be a decent turnout


----------



## j809

Are people going to bring resumes so we can bring to our Chiefs ? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtmike1980

LA Copper said:


> I see your point, I'm always wondering who's who, especially if a lot of new folks are there.


Especially some past members with new names!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

j809 said:


> Are people going to bring resumes so we can bring to our Chiefs ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually lol'd at that one.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Kilvinsky said:


> Front Desk Clerk: "So, there's 10 (or more) of you and you're all a tad tipsy, but you're all somehow connected to law enforcement and you want rooms. Ah, I've read about stuff like this. Can I call my manager at home and get her approval?"


LMAO!!!!! Your not right!!!


----------



## visible25

Glad to see this didn't die out while I was gone! Definitely count me in; Funky Murphys ain't too bad but Shrewsbury St gets crowded as all hell during the weekends and it's loud!


----------



## pahapoika

visible25 said:


> Glad to see this didn't die out while I was gone! Definitely count me in; Funky Murphys ain't too bad but Shrewsbury St gets crowded as all hell during the weekends and it's loud!


Cool !

Now we're up to 11 people definitely going. Someplace not so loud would be great. Make conversation much easier


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> Cool !
> 
> Now we're up to 11 people definitely going. Someplace not so loud would be great. Make conversation much easier


I agree. It would be almost not worth it if it's too crowded and too loud. We could "Meet" but it would be too hard to "Greet" if it's too loud.


----------



## pahapoika

Maybe it's the old fogey in me, but not interested in drinking ( although happy to play designated driver to anyone from Boston / South Shore )

Married so won't be chasing any women . Would be fun to hear about other people's jobs and hear some war stories 

Oh and maybe a decent burger. Worcester is a long ride from Boston


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> Maybe it's the old fogey in me, but not interested in drinking ( although happy to play designated driver to anyone from Boston / South Shore )
> 
> Married so won't be chasing any women . Would be fun to hear about other people's jobs and hear some war stories
> 
> Oh and maybe a decent burger. Worcester is a long ride from Boston


Agreed.

Hopefully we can carpool Pahp since we're not too far from each other. We could be the DD for each other since neither one of us are drinkers!

Still looking for more than 11 of us to show up. I'm pretty sure there are more than 11 members on this site. New folks are welcome too. We can commiserate about Civil Service tests!


----------



## JD02124




----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> Are people going to bring resumes so we can bring to our Chiefs ? Lol


Not EVEN funny! I moved up to your area, and you couldn't even get me a job as a traffic special because of my "lifestyle".


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Married so won't be chasing any women .


They chase me. I just wonder what wild sexual act involves torches, pitchforks and shovels. OH, whatever, I'm game!


----------



## visible25

Been gone a bit and haven't heard much recently, hoping this is still a 'go' -after reading a few threads recently there's a few people I'd wanna talk to haha


----------



## kwflatbed

We have a date, we have enough people. Now we need to decide on a place in a central location.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

I don't know if I would fit in among New England's Finest.


----------



## pahapoika

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> I don't know if I would fit in among New England's Finest.


I think you'd fit in just fine. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kilvinsky

A dark basement in a remote castle.

Or a nice family oriented restaurant that will tolerate a bunch of drunks who are good natured but far from harmless!

Whatever happened to Owen O'Leary's in Southborough? Personally, a bit farther west would maybe be better for the far flung.


----------



## kwflatbed

Owen O'Leary's in Southborough is still there according to the website, they always treated us well and would be my choice, they know us. It's a drive for me from Westport but I would make it.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> Or a nice family oriented restaurant that will tolerate a bunch of drunks who are good natured but far from harmless!


Denny's ?

I can check the availability of Tavern in the Square in Northborough if that peaks any interest?


----------



## LA Copper

Only 12 people out of all the folks on this site? Is that the best we can do?


----------



## picess23

The choices in Quincy are almost endless.


----------



## triplethreat

The Black and White Restaurant in Paxton on 31, is 15 minutes from Worcester and owned by a Barre PO and his wife. BIG officer hang out, great food and service.


----------



## LA Copper

And maybe we could start somewhat early so we can gab for as long as we want and so those of us who have a distance to travel afterward don't have to do it too late.


----------



## visible25

LA Copper said:


> And maybe we could start somewhat early so we can gab for as long as we want and so those of us who have a distance to travel afterward don't have to do it too late.


aka those with bedtimes


----------



## PBC FL Cop

triplethreat said:


> The Black and White Restaurant in Paxton on 31, is 15 minutes from Worcester and owned by a Barre PO and his wife. BIG officer hang out, great food and service.


That would be great for me! Not to mention I used to be a Paxton Coppah!!


----------



## kwflatbed

triplethreat said:


> The Black and White Restaurant in Paxton on 31, is 15 minutes from Worcester and owned by a Barre PO and his wife. BIG officer hang out, great food and service.


Can someone CK this out to see if they would want our company ? Is it in Paxton or Spencer ?
Black & White Grille |


----------



## kwflatbed

picess23 said:


> The choices in Quincy are almost endless.


Poll Winner

*
* Location: Center Of MA *
11 vote(s)
64.7%


----------



## triplethreat

PBC FL Cop said:


> That would be great for me! Not to mention I used to be a Paxton Coppah!!


Events

It's actually in Spencer, but it'd next to Paxton line. I spoke to the owners and more LEO's will probably join in as well. They don't see an issue with it.


----------



## kwflatbed

triplethreat said:


> Events
> 
> It's actually in Spencer, but it'd next to Paxton line. I spoke to the owners and more LEO's will probably join in as well. They don't see an issue with it.


The only thing I can see as an issue would be the closing time, we have late arrivals that are coming off shift.
Saturday: 11:00 am-11:00 pm


----------



## triplethreat

kwflatbed said:


> The only thing I can see as an issue would be the closing time, we have late arrivals that are coming off shift.
> Saturday: 11:00 am-11:00 pm


Yeah, I wouldn't even be able to get there until 2000. I talked to Chris and Ana, and they said as long as we have commitments they will make it work with times.


----------



## kwflatbed

New Poll on page to vote on if you are going to the M&G


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> aka those with bedtimes


Or tee times


----------



## HistoryHound

visible25 said:


> aka those with bedtimes


You joke, but I have received calls from my kids telling me that I'm out awfully late and asking if I need a ride? Gotta give them points for making sure mom doesn't drive impaired, but I would hope they know I'm smarter than that.


----------



## Sgt Jack

visible25 said:


> aka those with bedtimes


Lol, oh dark thirty comes real early for some of us that have to relieve the vampires. 
I'm down with the 13th. Looking forward to where and what time...see you guys then.


----------



## pahapoika

Sounds good to me . if I can rent some clubs and get a chance to drive the cart........


----------



## visible25

LawMan3 said:


> Anyone up for a round of golf on the 13th before the M&G? I know LA Copper is interested. Looking for two more to complete a foursome (bring on the low hanging fruit jokes).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What course are you thinking about?


----------



## pahapoika

Ponkapoag


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> What course are you thinking about?


Whatever is convenient for all involved... although I'm on vacation so I'm happy to make the trip to make it easier for those of you who have to work


----------



## pahapoika

Presidents aka " Rolling Hills "  

just being cheeky.


----------



## visible25

LA Copper said:


> Whatever is convenient for all involved... although I'm on vacation so I'm happy to make the trip to make it easier for those of you who have to work


Well I'm no Masters competitor, but if you're all struggling for a 4th and I can make it I'm down


----------



## kwflatbed

The poll for the location will end on Sunday, get your vote in,


----------



## LA Copper

kwflatbed said:


> The poll for the location will end on Sunday, get your vote in,


I'll go wherever; you guys decide.


----------



## pahapoika

The Boiler Room Omaha,NE


----------



## Sgt Jack

Looks like the Poll has closed guys with Owen O' Leary"s winning.


----------



## kwflatbed

Everything is final Date: August 13, Owen O'Leary's, all we need now is the Owen's contact man to make the call.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Just let us know when it's finalized!


----------



## visible25

If no one has contacted them, let me know either on here or via PM and I can give them a call today or tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## pahapoika

And what time ?


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> And what time ?


That'll probably come out when the call is made but what time be best? Evening (530ish), late evening (7ish) or later (9)


----------



## kwflatbed

We usually have the upstairs bar , so it's when they open it.vis if you want to make the call it's ok .


----------



## visible25

I'll give them a call and see what's up!


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> That'll probably come out when the call is made but what time be best? Evening (530ish), late evening (7ish) or later (9)


I'd vote for no later than 7ish if possible.


----------



## zm88

Anyone traveling from Boston that day?


----------



## LA Copper

zm88 said:


> Anyone traveling from Boston that day?


Pahp and I are coming from the South Shore


----------



## kwflatbed

Southcoast Fall River Area


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm glad I reconnected with this thread. I had forgotten. I'm off and intend to be there. You'll spot me, I'll have a yellow rose on my tux lapel and a bright orange top hat.

South Shore as well. 7-ish is a good start.


----------



## visible25

*We are officially booked for Saturday 13th @ 6:30pm; Owen O'Leary's in southborough

-be there or have a good excuse
*


----------



## Sgt Jack

I'll be coming from the North Shore, see you guys then.


----------



## grn3charlie

Haven't been around these parts as much as I used to so the M&G would be a great way to reconnect. Unfortunately I have a reunion that same night. Hope there is plenty of swearing, spitting and lying going on. Enjoy!


----------



## LA Copper

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm glad I reconnected with this thread. I had forgotten. I'm off and intend to be there. You'll spot me, I'll have a yellow rose on my tux lapel and a bright orange top hat.
> 
> South Shore as well. 7-ish is a good start.


Would you like to drive with Pahp and I?


----------



## LGriffin

Enjoy! I'm paying back a swap that night so someone else is going to have to carry mtc.


----------



## visible25

LGriffin said:


> Enjoy! I'm paying back a swap that night so someone else is going to have to carry mtc.


boooooooooo


----------



## Kilvinsky

LA Copper said:


> Would you like to drive with Pahp and I?


I find the adventure of driving out that way to be all too consuming and entertaining. Plus, if I'm driving, I practice moderation, which I always attempt regardless.

I had made another commitment for that night so as of this moment, I'm a jerk one way or the other.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> I find the adventure of driving out that way to be all too consuming and entertaining. Plus, if I'm driving, I practice moderation, which I always attempt regardless.
> 
> I had made another commitment for that night so as of this moment, I'm a jerk one way or the other.


Boo. You. Whore.


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> I find the adventure of driving out that way to be all too consuming and entertaining. Plus, if I'm driving, I practice moderation, which I always attempt regardless.
> *I had made another commitment for that night so as of this moment, I'm a jerk one way or the other.*


*You rotten, filthy, pusillanimous, pile-of-public-safety-pig-puke!!!!!!! And I had Steve T CONVINCED to go because you were SUPPOSED to be there! Jim is a shit-bird! Jim is a shit-bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LA Copper

Kilvinsky said:


> I find the adventure of driving out that way to be all too consuming and entertaining. Plus, if I'm driving, I practice moderation, which I always attempt regardless.
> 
> I had made another commitment for that night so as of this moment, I'm a jerk one way or the other.


So trying to read between the lines, does that mean you're not coming? If not, that's a bummer because my previous carpool partner isn't coming either.


----------



## kwflatbed

I just hope we have a good showing and it does not fizzle out. If you know any old members that are not on MC anymore give them a heads up about it.


----------



## Sgt Jack

LA Copper said:


> So trying to read between the lines, does that mean you're not coming? If not, that's a bummer because my previous carpool partner isn't coming either.


Kilv's post is a bit cryptic.....I'm hoping he's coming, I burned VAC days for this .


----------



## Hush

I'll be there


----------



## kwflatbed

So you will know who I am here is a pic of me at my favorite restaurant Chef Jeffs in Westport with my meal of broiled scallops LOL


----------



## LA Copper

That's a good point, trying to figure out who there is one of us.

Where in Owens' will we be? Is it upstairs like before? And those scallops look good, I hope the food is good there too!


----------



## visible25

I asked for us to be upstairs and the guy had no problem with it; granted I told them about 15 people would show up...


----------



## kwflatbed

LA Copper said:


> That's a good point, trying to figure out who there is one of us.
> 
> Where in Owens' will we be? Is it upstairs like before? And those scallops look good, I hope the food is good there too!


Great food at Chef Jeffs Mike, I have only had appetizers at Owens they were good we are upstairs.


----------



## pahapoika

RSVP regrets
The old clan in dying off. Spending some time with remaining members.

Will shoot for winter meet and greet.


----------



## visible25

....


----------



## Kilvinsky

People burned Vacation Days, Scallops, Winter Meet and Greet. Shit. If I don't show up, there'll be a special place in hell for me.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I just told my brother that I'll be missing his post kidney transplant birthday party and that he'll have to give me a rain check. He understood.


----------



## pahapoika

Damn Kiivinsky !
now I'm suffering a serious Guilt Trip


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm only going because LA is going, fuck ya'll...


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> I just told my brother that I'll be missing his post kidney transplant birthday party and that he'll have to give me a rain check. He understood.


You're damn right you did! I will personally fuck you up and then make you wax Dean President Rooney's car if you don't show up you BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Copper

Kilvinsky said:


> I just told my brother that I'll be missing his post kidney transplant birthday party and that he'll have to give me a rain check. He understood.


Bring him with you!


----------



## Sgt Jack

Kilvinsky said:


> I just told my brother that I'll be missing his post kidney transplant birthday party and that he'll have to give me a rain check. He understood.[/QUOTE


Wow thanks for making me feel like a POS. Like LA said bring him along. I'll buy him a birthday drink..


----------



## Mr Scribbles

kwflatbed said:


> So you will know who I am here is a pic of me at my favorite restaurant Chef Jeffs in Westport with my meal of broiled scallops LOL


Holy crap! KW is Robert DeNiro...


----------



## pahapoika

Back on again for tonight.

That's if you guys don't mind having a former meet and greet "defector"


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> Back on again for tonight.
> 
> That's if you guys don't mind having a former meet and greet "defector"


I think it'll be okay... But we'll be watching Mr!


----------



## kwflatbed

pahapoika said:


> Back on again for tonight.
> 
> That's if you guys don't mind having a former meet and greet "defector"


Yup bring him


----------



## pahapoika

That "defector" would be me KW 

Look forward to seeing you guys


----------



## kwflatbed

pahapoika said:


> That "defector" would be me KW
> 
> Look forward to seeing you guys


Lets see if my memory is correct the last one you were at was in Weymouth ??


----------



## pahapoika

kwflatbed said:


> Lets see if my memory is correct the last one you were at was in Weymouth ??


Does the one where only me and Klivinsky showed up at Owen Olearys count ?


----------



## pahapoika

mtc said:


> Weymouth..... was epic ! LOL !!!
> 
> (Well, for some of us, anyway!)


Must have been the Mai Tai's or were those scorpion bowls ?


----------



## kwflatbed

pahapoika said:


> Must have been the Mai Tai's or were those scorpion bowls ?


Weymouth was a good one, food, drinks and friends !!


----------



## pahapoika

Yeah, it was a lot easier for guys like Delta and myself to get there.

Think we have a few members in the Boston area . Be nice to get one in this area again.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Unfortunately something came up last minute... I will not be able to make it... Have fun and have one for me


----------



## LA Copper

PBC FL Cop said:


> Unfortunately something came up last minute... I will not be able to make it... Have fun and have one for me


Bummer, that stinks, sorry to hear that. Definite rain check, hopefully soon.


----------



## kwflatbed

Heading for Southboro in a half hour


----------



## visible25

kwflatbed said:


> Heading for Southboro in a half hour


I'm just 'down the road' so I'll be there around 630!


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> I will be late... son#2 came home and jumped in the shower ahead of me.


I'd say it's time to turn the hot water off, but in this weather that might be an incentive to stay in there.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

LA Copper said:


> Bummer, that stinks, sorry to hear that. Definite rain check, hopefully soon.


Absolutely brother. Sorry I missed it but hopefully we can grab a beer before you head west


----------



## kwflatbed

Good seeing the people that showed up, one hell of a ride home pouring rain all of the way.


----------



## Kilvinsky

A pure pleasure seeing all of you last night. I had a very good time (regardless of my issue) and believe me, I hated being a party pooper. Next time, I'll stick around longer, I SWEAR (too much I might add.).

Oh, and I apologize that some of you believed my little story about my brother. He's fine and healthier than I am and his birthday was at the beginning of July. I was screwing around. Now I'M the one with guilt. (heeheehee)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

kwflatbed said:


> Good seeing the people that showed up, one hell of a ride home pouring rain all of the way.


Hydroplaned half the ride home. Wasn't any dryer going northbound.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Hydroplaned half the ride home. Wasn't any dryer going northbound.


I hit the same problem on the Pike. Moved over to the middle lane but was nervous the whole way home. But, hey, I had an oldies show on so I was comforted by songs from the 50s-70s. That was good. I hope EVERYONE made it home safe, and I'm sure you all did.


----------



## Sgt Jack

The rest of us left just after midnight. It was still raining but not as heavy. Had some pretty vivid lightning for the ride home...it was great to see everyone...


----------



## visible25

Glad everyone made it back safely! A great night of laughs, stories and tons of advice. It was awesome to meet you all and I look forward to the next one!


----------



## LA Copper

Same here. Thank you to all who made it last night. It's always nice to meet new people, especially in our business. Sometimes all we have is each other!


----------



## ShmitDiesel

It was great to meet everyone, Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## pahapoika

Great to see you guys !


----------



## kwflatbed

Glad everyone made it home OK !!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

visible25 said:


> Glad everyone made it back safely! A great night of laughs, stories and tons of advice. It was awesome to meet you all and I look forward to the next one!


And I only choked you just ONCE! You did fairly well for the night...


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> And I only choked you just ONCE! You did fairly well for the night...


Taken out of context that would be quite the statement


----------



## Kilvinsky

visible25 said:


> Glad everyone made it back safely! A great night of laughs, stories and tons of advice. It was awesome to meet you all and I look forward to the next one!


Meeting you, well, I didn't like you. You seemed pushy and kept spitting on the floor. How uncouth. And where did you get that outrageous dress?

And sorry, but the damn tuxedo was in the cleaners and the florist was out of all roses. I was pissed. After I kicked her in the crotch and dumped a bunch of begonias on her I tossed a $5 bill on her head and said, "Sorry....NOT!" and headed straight for Southborough. Sadly, I missed it and had to turn around in Palmer. The toll taker wasn't happy about me throwing all those pennies at her, but hey, she was at LEAST 80, she should be used to that by now. The trooper I passed doing 133 heading back just gave me a thumbs up when I yelled, "ON THE JOB, MASSCOPS MEET AND GREET! RUNNING LATE!" He would have given me an escort, but I could see he had to pee.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> Meeting you, well, I didn't like you. You seemed pushy and kept spitting on the floor. How uncouth. And where did you get that outrageous dress?


I'll have you know that dress and my etiquette would not have been possible without Peaches, and she promised I'd be a hit!


----------



## Kilvinsky

visible25 said:


> I'll have you know that dress and my etiquette would not have been possible without Peaches, and she promised I'd be a hit!


She IS the FASHION MAVEN of all of UPPER Roxbury! You can't go wrong with Peaches...if she hasn't expired that is. If she did, her legend lives on!

Wow, you remembered that! YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Weymouth..... was epic ! LOL !!!
> 
> (Well, for some of us, anyway!)


The best part about the Weymouth M&G was that there were TWO going on simultaneously. One group didn't know about the other group and once we finally merged, ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE! But the night was 1/2 over by then. It was damn fun though!
Some from that M&G have disappeared from this site. Maybe not permanently, but for the time being.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> She IS the FASHION MAVEN of all of UPPER Roxbury! You can't go wrong with Peaches...if she hasn't expired that is. If she did, her legend lives on!
> 
> Wow, you remembered that! YOU DA MAN!


I picked up on a lot last night hahaha


----------

